# German Chocolate Cake with cold process and melt and pour soap



## lonnie514 (Oct 8, 2016)

my first cake.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8MNfqmw96Y[/ame]


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm drooling all over! Yum!!! What a beautiful cake!


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 9, 2016)

Wow, that's cool! You must be a baker, eh? Seems you knew your way around that process.  

I love how you shredded two different colors to mimic toasted coconut.  And the pecans are nifty!

What are you going to do with the pieces?  At least one should go in a glass case for long-term display!


----------

